# Sticky  FORUM RULES ... please read



## holocron

1. First and foremost, this is hobby website dedicated to aquaria, fish and aquarium plants. Please keep your posts on topic. There is a general discussion forum for off topic issues.

2. Petty politics are stricky prohibited. This is a hobby forum, not a place for people to play out personal attacks with other members. *IF YOU HAVE PERSONAL DISAGREEMENTS WITH ANY MEMBERS, LEAVE IT OFF THE FORUM.*

3. Debate is always welcome here at GTAA. Just make sure you address the point and *DO NOT MAKE PERSONAL ATTACKS*. The only way people will learn from the debate is to keep the debate about the topic at hand.

4. *DO NOT POST PERSONAL INFORMATION*. Do not post your personal information (addresses, email addresses) in the public forum. Do not post personal information of other people without their consent. If you do you will immediately be given two strikes and potentially a 1 week suspension. Privacy is the right of every member on here, so think before you post.

This is a place for people to share, get information and have fun! Let's keep the environment heathly!

This site works on a 3 strike rule for 'soft offences' to the above rules and the agreement rules when you registered. A single 'hard offence' will result in immediate action. The definition of hard and soft offence is up to the administration of this forum.


----------



## Ciddian

These rules have been refreshed  Please take a moment to read.


----------

